# BOSCH 1615 Router



## FineHomesCarpentry (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello,
Does anyone have a manual they could e-mail me or let me know where I could down load.
I picked up a bargain, and I am trying to locate accessories for it. (Fine height adjuster, template guides etc)

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I think the 1615 was replaced by the 1619 model.

You can try the Bosch website to see if they have a ownloadable pdf file. 

www.boschtools.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch has outstanding support. Contact the nearest service center and they will hook you up.


----------

